# Double E - Double D Herfathon



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

What a great day I was privileged to share with Eric England (ekengland) yesterday!We had a trade in the works and happily agreed to meet at the wonderful Milan Tobacconist in downtown Roanoke, Va. I fired up a PAM 80th and Eric started off with an LP. We sat around in the big, comfy chairs overlooking Jefferson Street and shot the breeze. We'd been planning on meeting up, literally, for years and we finally made it happen.Towards the nub of our respective sticks, I got a text from the girlfriend, "your wine fridge cigar thingy just showed up." It took no coaxing to convince Eric to migrate with me to Casa de Herf for the unboxing ceremonies. Once we got her unboxed and in her designated spot in the mancave, I handed Eric a 10yr old La Gloria Cubana Selectos de Lujos Flechas maduro and wrapped my mouth around a bowl of Penzance.

And now for the evidence:
























My new EdgeStar 28S rests to my right.

And, the impetus of the meet-up:










A quad of original release Behike 52's. Oh yeah :dizzy:


----------



## Matt4370 (Jan 14, 2012)

Nice, sounds like you guys had a good time.


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

Wow... nice pickup Don! Just from talking to you guys on Puff, I can tell you are both great guys, what a quality Herf!


----------



## Swany (Aug 20, 2010)

Looks like a great time was had with some quality tobacco. Thanks for sharing guys.


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

Man, I'm green with envy!! Wish I coulda been there with you two clowns!! Well done!! :thumb:


----------



## Machine (Feb 3, 2012)

That rocks, nice sticks.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Very nice guys! It's always nice to Puff brothers getting together in person and I love seeing pics of the guys!! Looks like an awesome time!!


----------



## skfr518 (Jul 4, 2011)

Absolutely amazing cigars! A great story on how people meet as well. Glad everything turned out great and even better than expected. Well done guys!


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

Well done gentlemen. looks like a good time


----------

